# How do you stop cold callers phoning your house?



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Hi,

Anyone know how to stop all these random calls you get from people selling kitchens, windows, doing surveys etc?

My DH claims to have phoned a number to block those calls ages ago but it doesn't seem to be working. 
I just had a phone call from someone local (who, for once didn't have a withheld number) and was wondering if you can block them too or is it that once you're number is in the phone book anyone can just phone you for silly surveys?

Since I've been off on maternity leave I've had about 2 calls a day (usually when napping. ) and they're mainly from abroad (as it says International on my number id) and it infuriates me as I have other things to do than getting annoyed with strangers phoning my house.

Any suggestions what i can do to stop these calls?

Love/Ophelia


----------



## professor waffle (Apr 23, 2005)

You could try this

http://www.mpsonline.org.uk/tps/

/links


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

It's the telephone preference list he will have put you on but it only last 6 months and then you have to re-register! 

http://www.tpsonline.org.uk/tps/what/

Axxx

/links


----------



## HippyChicky (Aug 3, 2009)

The TPS registration does not need to be renewed every 6 months, the reason why you sometimes keep getting cold calls is because companies have bought old telephone lists before you registered with the TPS. As you say I think many local firms just pick up a phone book and work their way through them. Just tell them you are registered with the TPS and they soon hang up.


----------



## ophelia (Sep 27, 2005)

Many thanks for your replies ladies. Will register with the TPS as soon as.


----------

